# The Oscars



## Foxbat (Feb 28, 2005)

Sad to see Scorsese missing out again but at least *The Motorcycle Diaries* got an award (even if it was just for best original song) and *Ray *did not too badly either. *Hotel Rwanda* came away empty handed but I can't comment on that (haven't seen it yet - don't think it's got a UK distributor at the moment).

Well that's my thoughts. What's yours?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Feb 28, 2005)

well, this was the first year in a while where I had absolutely no interest in any of the nominees (bar the Incredibles) so I didn't really care who won or lost.
I also haven't actually watched any of the nominees (I did notice there were a lot of 'late in the year' films.
It might be an interesting stat to see how many oscar winners were released in December! (not that I'm being cynical of course  )

I don't rate the oscars as a valid judge of a 'good' movie anyway - some of the worst movies I've seen are Oscar winners!


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Feb 28, 2005)

> some of the worst movies I've seen are Oscar winners!




Aye. I'm not certain whom these awards mean anything to, but it isn't me. I rely on my friends to alert me to possibly worthwhile movies, not some evening of celebrity schmooze and vapid patter.


----------



## LadyFel (Feb 28, 2005)

The only nominee I was remotely interested in (but that's just my long time fetish and in no way connected to whether he actually deserved to win) was Johnny Depp for his portrayal of JM Barrie, and he'd already announced that he wouldn't be showing up and didn't want the award anyway, so I didn't bother watching...

Too bad about Scorcese, but I'm glad for Jamie Foxx and his Ray Oscar, I saw the trailer for it on saturday and if his acting was consistent to that in the rest of the film I take my hat off to him.


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 28, 2005)

> I don't rate the oscars as a valid judge of a 'good' movie anyway - some of the worst movies I've seen are Oscar winners


Granted they don't mean an awful lot - but sometimes can be indicative of the level of industrial incest in the movie biz. It's like any other field where some get the nod merely because they've touched the right palms, and others because they actually deserve it. Sometimes it's more interesting to look at what actually _didn't_ win to find the truth of the matter.

Either way, I thought it was worth a conversation


----------



## Fitz (Feb 28, 2005)

LadyFel said:
			
		

> The only nominee I was remotely interested in (but that's just my long time fetish and in no way connected to whether he actually deserved to win) was Johnny Depp for his portrayal of JM Barrie, and he'd already announced that he wouldn't be showing up and didn't want the award anyway, so I didn't bother watching...


 
Really?? he didn't show up? awww, thats too bad. yeah, he was the only nominee i was interested in as well. Well, I was also interested in whether Cate Blanchett would win or not since I'm Australian and all. And i'm very happy she did.


----------



## Neon (Mar 1, 2005)

I saw Million Dollar Baby, and it was a good movie ..... but I'm not sure that it deserved all the acclaim it received.  I think this was just a story the media ran with and thus helped prop it up to movie of the year.


----------



## LadyFel (Mar 1, 2005)

Fitz said:
			
		

> Really?? he didn't show up? awww, thats too bad. yeah, he was the only nominee i was interested in as well. Well, I was also interested in whether Cate Blanchett would win or not since I'm Australian and all. And i'm very happy she did.


 
Apparently he did show up, in a terrible blue suit  but the five minutes or so he would have been on air just wasn't worth me being awake all night, the awards airing began at midnight where I live...

I'm glad for Cate too, she is a true talent


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 1, 2005)

I have reached a point of total ambivilance to any award shows except the raspberries.


----------



## Leto (Mar 1, 2005)

Even the IG Nobel ceremony ?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 1, 2005)

HUH??????????????? (looks very blank)


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 1, 2005)

But in seriousness, awards like nobel, booker or even golden dagger, would be interesting to watch or find out about, however these are not so well publicised or televised. The only reason I know who won Booker last year is that a student of one of my lecturers was in the last five, and i only know the golden dagger when it shows up on the cover of a detective novel in the library!
sadly worthwhile prizes and awards are vastly unpopular and unreported in favour of hollywood 'glamour' (meh) which is part of the reason for my ambivalence!


----------



## Leto (Mar 1, 2005)

Check here : http://www.improbable.com/ig/ig-top.html
These prize as the Razzie equivalent for science. Although, most scientists aren't so shamed to claim them.  I especially loved the one about the five second rule.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Mar 1, 2005)

Johnny Depp was shown throughout the ceremony girls....  

I have not seen virtually all of the nominated films, so the ceremony was fairly redundant.


----------



## LadyFel (Mar 1, 2005)

Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> Johnny Depp was shown throughout the ceremony girls....


 
Damn, damn, DAMN... Now I'm going to be miffed because I didn't watch and the TV here will only show a really shortened version of the show...

On the other hand, I went to Germany last week and finally became the proud owner of Edward Scizzorhands and Don Juan de Marco (which are almost imnpossible to track down in Croatia), bringing me to a total of 8 of his movies I own...only 30 or so to go, not counting the stuff that hasn't been released yet...


----------



## Alysheba (Mar 8, 2005)

For purely selfish reasons I was rooting for Clive Owen. Oh well, Morgan Freeman has waited a loooong time for this and honestly, he's a great actor. I can't say much about him winning this cause I have yet to see "Million Dollar Baby". I think "The Aviator" was one of the better films I've seen of those that were nominated for best picture. Jamie's performance in "Ray" was astounding and had he not won I think that it would've been a huge shock here. Nice to see Johnny again. Of course they really ragged on his choice of clothing yet again. But he is who he is and he isn't going to act all Hollywood for noone. 


Chris Rock was okay. I'm not a huge fan of his and some of his jokes I think were way too out there. Some were plain rude and others were just not funny. On the other hand some of them were great. I have mixed emotions about his hosting and I think that some either hated it or loved it. Not sure if he will be asked back next year or not. They may have been going for a younger audience but I'm not so sure it worked.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Mar 27, 2005)

I was very disappointed in this years awards show.  Most of the categories I cared about went to people and films I really didn't want to win.  The most egregious fault was that Martin Scorsese didn't win Best Director.  I also thought that Chris Rock, who can be very funny, came off as just crass.

Watching the Academy Awards is a family tradition in my house.  I think I've only completely missed watching them twice, ever.  They are usually fun, and funny.  This year, when they didn't go overtime for once, or only did by a couple of minutes, it seemed like the show went on forever.  I think they need to bring back Billy Crystal or Whoopie Goldberg as host.  And those experiments with presenting some awards out in the audience and having all the nominees on stage when the category is announced just have to go.

Or, maybe I was just in a bad mood that night.


----------

